# Many male guppies can live together ?



## lavine_martis (Sep 19, 2010)

Heyz !!! I just wanted to know if its safe for many male guppies to live together if i remove the female from the tank ??? because i see some of my male guppies recently dying because i put more males.Any reply would be appreciated.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

im not quite sure, you would probably stop them fighting as they have no girls to fight over i suppose like if your male wont prefore you sit another male where he can see it lol, im sure i have seen pictures of all male guppy groups somewhere aswell, you could always try and see if it makes a difference, or add loads of females instead


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

as far as i know you can do it but you have to watch for signs of agression


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yes, it should be fine just as long as your positive they are all males.


----------



## lavine_martis (Sep 19, 2010)

thx guys ... will do it 2day...  

@llogan - put more females ?? lol...my tanks gettin a lil overcounded i THINK...hehe...so cant really add more..


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

of course they can live together


----------

